

The Pmarca Guide to Startups, Part 8: Hiring, managing, promoting, and firing executives - luccastera
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/08/the-pmarca-guid.html

======
terpil
Weird how he does that PC thing of gratuitously using the feminine. That
peaked in the early 90s and has mostly disappeared now. It rings especially
false in this industry, where female CEOs are so rare that they're
automatically famous on that account.

~~~
paul
The CEO of Ning (Pmarca's startup) is female.

[http://boardroombroads.blogspot.com/2007/07/eyes-on-you-
gina...](http://boardroombroads.blogspot.com/2007/07/eyes-on-you-ginas-ning-
is-thing.html)

~~~
jyrzyk
I wonder if that blog post evolved out of stuff he said to her.

------
sanj
It is distresssing to see how many mistakes we made.

Luckily that was then.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Would reading this article have stopped you from making those mistakes?

~~~
sanj
Probably not. At some point you have to learn to trust your own judgment
rather than someone else's. For me at least, that took time.

------
primiani
Great article!

~~~
jgamman
i believe the etiquette is a discreet click of the up arrow, perhaps a wry
smirk at your screen, then move along, nothing to see here...

